# Car alarm problem



## stake (May 21, 2009)

Hello. I own a Golf IV and when i bought it, it has installed on it an aftermarket alarm (GT625 auto alarm from Getronic S.r.l). The problem is that the alarm is too sensitive and it often sounds with no reason. None pass near it and the alarm sounds and that's really annoying. I adjust the senson according to the manual with the less sensitivity with no luck. Any ideas ? Also, i would like to know if there is a way to deactivate the alarm and use the remote control just to lock and unlock the car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Its called Valet, if you only want to use the remote lock and unlock. Not usre on the model as I never heard of them.......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

find the siren....remove....no more siren


----------

